# ONR convert - maybe..



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

I say maybe because I've only washed a car with it once so far (yesterday). although it impressed me, I think my technique needs work. I pre-sprayed my car with an ONR / water mix, wasn't sure on ratios although I've never been one to be exact with ratios, then the tbm with ONR (about 30 ml I'd estimate) and a zymol sponge. working from the roof down, I made one straight line pass, flipped the sponge and made another pass before rinsing the sponge out and dunking for more wash solution. dried after wards as normal with a plush drying towel. wheels are sealed so my usual brushes were used with an ONR / water mix in a seperate bucket, resulting in mint wheels again. a few questions for the regular ONR users - dilution ratios, do you have to be exact? I used a normal spray bottle for the pre-wash, worked ok but would a pump-sprayer be better? 
another thing that impressed me was that the wash bucket was more or less totally clean after the wash. only down point of the experience was spotting a tasty scratch on the rear quarter panel of my car after the wash - too deep (catches a finger nail) and long to of been caused by my ONR technnique 

kev


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

It's odd stuff isn't it Kev. Every ounce of logic tells me it shouldn't work, but it does! You just gotta get over it and keep at it. TBH I still prefer a full foam and wash but the ONR comes out if it's too cold to be out too long or it;s just dusty.


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

I was surprised with the results but doesn't beat a proper wash, but is perfect is this weather!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> It's odd stuff isn't it Kev. Every ounce of logic tells me it shouldn't work, but it does! You just gotta get over it and keep at it. TBH I still prefer a full foam and wash but the ONR comes out if it's too cold to be out too long or it;s just dusty.


it is indeed James  will have to use it a few times to get the hang of it I think..


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

ajlittler said:


> but is perfect for this weather!


Thats spot on, I also use it for very quick washes in the summer when the car doesn't get too dirty. Helped out in the hosepipe ban this summer!:thumb:


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

HC1001 said:


> Thats spot on, I also use it for very quick washes in the summer when the car doesn't get too dirty. Helped out in the hosepipe ban this summer!:thumb:


Yeah it really does! That use never crossed my mind before :wall:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

comes in handy for the missed bits what you some times get.got some this week myself of mark the 3d stuff.did van was impressed.


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

Hey Kev, you might want to try ONR with a Megs MF mitt. I know some here will frown on it but if you are really light with it the mitt actually picks th dirt up without marring the paintwork at all. 

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

nickmak said:


> Hey Kev, you might want to try ONR with a Megs MF mitt. I know some here will frown on it but if you are really light with it the mitt actually picks th dirt up without marring the paintwork at all.
> 
> Just my 2 cents!


Do you find it easy to wash the "dirt" out the mitt when you are washing the car?

I would prefer to use a mitt but struggle to get the dirt out of it.


----------



## AFK_Matrix (Aug 27, 2010)

Well I am very definitely a convert and have even converted my mum and brother to it and they have no interest in cleaning their cars normally. I haven't managed to clean the golf in over a month and it was absolutely filthy and had bird crap all over the rear of it. Was far too cold for a proper wash and I was a little worried the ONR wouldn't cope with that level of dirt but it cut right through it and the car looks gorgeous. I didn't even do QD application before hand!!! I do have 2 layers of megs wax on the car but that was applied around 2-3 months ago.

Great stuff and can't recommend it enough for a quick wash or for those that just want a quick way to wash their car.


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

mattsbmw said:


> Do you find it easy to wash the "dirt" out the mitt when you are washing the car?
> 
> I would prefer to use a mitt but struggle to get the dirt out of it.


Of course with a MF mitt it is not as easy to remove the dirt but what I do is rub the mitt on the palm of my non-mitt hand in the ONR solution and the mitt goes from black to slightly off-white. :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks guys 
as I said, I'll have to use it a few more times to refine my technique. quite happy using a zymol sponge tbh (as I do with the normal tbm wash as well), rinsed very easily too


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Scratch wont be from your technique, will be ordering some ONR tomorrow myself.
The thing with cleaning your car yourself is you get to spot all these scratches chips etc and have a chance to sort them before they fester.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

james_death said:


> Scratch wont be from your technique, will be ordering some ONR tomorrow myself.
> The thing with cleaning your car yourself is you get to spot all these scratches chips etc and have a chance to sort them before they fester.


I'm aware that the scratch isn't from my technique - posted that earlier


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> I'm aware that the scratch isn't from my technique - posted that earlier


Sorry Misread My english god not soo... Must stop proping my eyes open.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

james_death said:


> Sorry Misread My english god not soo... Must stop proping my eyes open.


lol, seriously though this scratch has really annoyed me as whoever did it must've noticed they'd done it as it's pretty deep


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I think my car looks better after ONR than faffing around getting all the gear out. Plus wash it in 20 mins is a bonus at this time of year.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> I think my car looks better after ONR than faffing around getting all the gear out. Plus wash it in 20 mins is a bonus at this time of year.


Thats what is drawing me to it.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> lol, seriously though this scratch has really annoyed me as whoever did it must've noticed they'd done it as it's pretty deep


I know you are very experianced with your number of posts but i was amazed with the scratchX before i even found this oasis here.

We had just got the polo and the only thing i could see besides the swirls was a very deep scratch above rear tail lights you could see it even on the dirty car when i viewed it as white undercoat tends to stand out on a black car.

A bit of rubbing by hand with the scratchX and i could barely see it the wife couldnt at all and i would be hard pressed to find it now even knowing exactly where it is.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

ajlittler said:


> I was surprised with the results but doesn't beat a proper wash, but is perfect is this weather!


Define a proper wash? All ONR does is eliminate the need to rinse after shampooing, you are still washing the car properly.

I love ONR, got a gallon of the stuff! :thumb:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

ONR is a proper wash. I have used this since summer, no other method and i can highly recommend it. I have also let friends use it and got them onto it, one guy has a white fiesta he bought nearly new a few months ago. He has only used ONR and optiseal on it since getting the car and it looks great! The optiseal suits the white paint work a treat and from what i've seen, the ONR is doing a great job. The best product i've ought this year without a doubt.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

james_death said:


> I know you are very experianced with your number of posts but i was amazed with the scratchX before i even found this oasis here.
> 
> We had just got the polo and the only thing i could see besides the swirls was a very deep scratch above rear tail lights you could see it even on the dirty car when i viewed it as white undercoat tends to stand out on a black car.
> 
> A bit of rubbing by hand with the scratchX and i could barely see it the wife couldnt at all and i would be hard pressed to find it now even knowing exactly where it is.


tbh, i've got a feeling it will need paint, but I'll look at it in more detail at the weekend


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I told you so Kev:lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ross said:


> I told you so Kev:lol:


you did indeed Ross, as did Clive (who sent me a sample)


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Kev,

Pleased you gave the sample a go, sorry to hear about the scratch, damn things.....!

It is a good addition to a detailers armoury I think - just nice to have a 'choice' of approach to cleaning car, depending on time, weather, mood even!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

I use ONR, but for me it is a not a proper wash though. It has it's place, I love it in the summer to give the car a quick clean, and in this weather just to make the car look nice.

But what about the inside of the wheels, under the arches and the underside of the car, surely they are the bits that really need washing in this weather to get all the salt of them?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

CliveP said:


> Kev,
> 
> Pleased you gave the sample a go, sorry to hear about the scratch, damn things.....!
> 
> ...


thanks Clive :thumb: will have to a get a bigger bottle of ONR soon


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

DavieB said:


> I use ONR, but for me it is a not a proper wash though. It has it's place, I love it in the summer to give the car a quick clean, and in this weather just to make the car look nice.
> 
> But what about the inside of the wheels, under the arches and the underside of the car, surely they are the bits that really need washing in this weather to get all the salt of them?


You can do an ONR wash one week and then get the PW out the next week for the arches/underside ect:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Have you tried Optimum,s QD after ONR Kev?


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

Ross said:


> You can do an ONR wash one week and then get the PW out the next week for the arches/underside ect:thumb:


That's what I'm doing at the moment, just feel like I've only done half a job when I've only washed with the ONR:lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

DavieB said:


> That's what I'm doing at the moment, just feel like I've only done half a job when I've only washed with the ONR:lol:


Well you save a serious bit of time using ONR:thumb:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Another ONR Convert here and ONR mixed as QD. Love their Opti-Seal and OID also.


----------

